# need some bed hardware advice



## DavidSeattle (Jun 13, 2011)

First post here; I apologize in advance if I'm posting in the wrong place. I would love some advice on bed hardware. I'm building an oak four-poster bed, and trying to decide on the best knock-down hardware to connect the rails to the head- and footboards.

I'm attaching a jpeg (which hopefully renders properly) of the rail and post configuration and dimensions. For clarity, the rail is a solid oak 1x8 with solid oak 1x2 trim pieces glued to the top and bottom edges (the trim pieces, obviously, face outward). The post is 3x3 solid oak.

I don't want to use a traditional bed bolt, because I don't want to put a hole in the face of the post opposite the rail. The best ideas I have so far are:

1) using a threaded insert, which would go into the post, with a bolt protruding from the rail. However, like a bed bolt, I would have to mortise the rail, and thickness is a concern.

2) using one of any number of bed rail fasteners; however, I've never used anything like this before and I could see them being a lot harder to use than I anticipated.

I would really appreciate feedback!


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Have you tried Rockler? They have some pretty good options, I like the old fashioned style with the double hooks that insert and lock in with nothnig exposed on outside of post, with small rails you may have to have something exposed on outer surface of rails only.
James


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Either of those hardware selections will work OK.












 







.


----------



## DavidSeattle (Jun 13, 2011)

JMC, thanks. Yes, actually one of the bed hardware links I posted in my original question is on Rockler's site. My rails are 1x8 so they are wide enough to hide the whole thing. However if I go that route I will probably use ones short enough to put two on each end of each rail, for a more rigid base of support. With 200 lbs of oak, 200 lbs of memory foam, and 300 lbs of human, I'd rather be safe than sorry...


----------



## acducey (Jul 29, 2011)

Woodworkershardware.com has some heavy duty bed hardware. Look for Cat. # SYK 65100 11, or SYK74 4U.


----------



## DavidSeattle (Jun 13, 2011)

acducey said:


> Woodworkershardware.com has some heavy duty bed hardware. Look for Cat. # SYK 65100 11, or SYK74 4U.


Thanks acducey, however, bed is already built and looking great. I ended up using this bracket from Rockler:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5783&filter=bed hardware

The brackets are pretty burly, so I'm not too worried. The only thing I would be concerned about is disassembling / reassembling, because if you're not careful and let an unsupported rail torque down on the bracket or accidentally drop it while it's still connected to the headboard or footboard at one end, there's a huge amount of force being applied due to the leverage and I'm sure you could pop one of those pins off like a ripe cherry. Best to have two people assemble and disassemble for that reason.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

DavidSeattle said:


> Thanks acducey, however, bed is already built and looking great. I ended up using this bracket from Rockler:
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5783&filter=bed hardware


Can you post a more specific link?












 







.


----------



## DavidSeattle (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure what's going on; the link seems to work if I hold down CTRL while clicking but otherwise goes straight to Rockler's homepage. I'll try pasting the url again below, but otherwise you can search Rockler's site for item #32077.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5783


----------



## Mariano (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi I'm new here. I'd like to build a standard double sized bed and before I go into all the hardware side thing I'd really appreciate it if anyone can tell me what are the standard mattress sizes that I need to consider.

thanks,

Mariano.


----------



## DavidSeattle (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.dormia.com/sleepcenter/dimensions.asp


----------

